

Meet Mila, your smart Business Assistant - pstadler
http://about.mila.com/

======
mweibel
Disclaimer: I'm working for this project.

We're hiring passionate developers/engineers. Take a look at the Hiring Page:
<http://about.mila.com/en/jobs/>

